# NGD - '89 Yamaha Image Custom



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

Actually, I received it yesterday. It looks like the previous owner only pulled this out occasionally, like 10 times a year, and never cleaned it.
There was goo all over the fretboard, the tuners, and the bridge. So I spent an hour or two cleaning everything. Electronics were neat, tidy, and clean, with everything working well. Pots needed a little cleaning, but were fine. For a 24 year old guitar it's in great shape.

I spent another hour or so setting up the guitar. The neck set up perfectly - just a 1/8th turn of the truss-rod. Frets are at 85% and intonation set up flawlessly. No dead spots or buzzes with the action set med-low.

It's a pretty fast guitar. The neck feels just like a Les Paul. 

The Yamaha H.I.P.S. pickups sound pretty cool - actually they remind me of EMGs. The active/passive circuit is really useful for the split-coil tones by bringing up the volume to match the humbuckers. There's an active mid-boost on the Image which really beefs up the single-coils. 

Great balance both sitting and standing. Easy access to the highest frets, and my picking hand falls naturally between the pickups. One of the lightest guitars I've owned, but the construction still makes it feel robust.

Some quick iPhone pics:
The colour is actually a trans-red, but my phone makes it seem solid. There is a small amount of flame
visible, but mostly just plain grain.




























I have to find a recording device. Someday I'll post clips.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Beautiful guitar. Where was it listed?


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

NB_Terry said:


> Beautiful guitar. Where was it listed?


Thanks!

It was on Craig's List, in Vancouver.

I'm thinking this might become my gigging guitar, so I checked what happens when both batteries are removed - and it still works! Brilliant!
Sure the active/passive switch is now just an on/off switch, but what foresight of Yamaha to wire it up so you can use it even if its battery is dead.
The more Yamaha guitars I play the more impressed with them I become. The coil splits still work, too. 

Colour me happy!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

That looks pretty cool!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice review of a very cool guitar Moot.

What a great idea to be able to run it active/passive.

So they didn't even clean the guitar up before shipping it to you? Ick.

It looks great, love the colour. Have fun with that one!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

That's a nice find on craiglist. Great looking guitar. Some better pics would be appreciated. Congratulations.


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

Intrepid said:


> That's a nice find on craiglist. Great looking guitar. Some better pics would be appreciated. Congratulations.


I've had nothing but good luck with CL. 

I'm going to borrow a real camera and get some better shots tonight! More pics coming soon!


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Great aquisition! Really nice guitar!


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Congrats on the new Yamaha, it's a great find. I keep seeing more and more Yamaha electrics here that have very impressive looks and features.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It looks like a new guitar in the pics. Great find.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

That is really nice they allow the guitar to work without a battery. Nice move! I have a Parker P-44 and that was killing to not being able to use it without battery.
Have fun with your new toy!


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

The Yamaha Weddington guitars from 20 years ago are very highly regarded as well. 

yamaha makes great guitars, but they never caught on for some reason.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Great great guitar !!! I got to play one when I was in England a few years ago, just killer.


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the nice comments!

I'm trying to resist the urge to go for all the cool Yamahas. I'm still craving an SG/SBG 2000, and a Weddington like someone mentioned above. Not that I need any more guitars! Argh! But it would be so cool.... Plus, in my mind, a Yamaha collection will get me the women! I like to think women dig Yamahas. I know I do....


----------

